

Liveblogging from Refresh Colombo June: Sri Lanka's tech meetup - kiriappeee
http://adaderana.lk/news.php?nid=13821

======
kiriappeee
Hey there everyone. The article says most of it but as for why I decided to
share this news with you is because I want to get maximum exposure for an
effort like this. It's organised by three guys mainly who get little
recognition so I thought why not get HN involved with it too. So here's my
invitation to you guys to join the discussion. I'll be taking questions and
passing it on to the three speakers in their qa sessions. The answers will be
sent back. Hope to see you in about 15 minutes

